# Wine rack



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

Would like to find the plans that would hold 20 bottles of wine with the criss cross design. Hubby has someone interested in having one made. I've been all over searching. Can't seem to find anyone online/mags I have for with what he needs. Any links or point me in the right direction we both would be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2634

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2998

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11175

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12886

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5126

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3134

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/848

I hope that is what you are looking for.

Steve


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Krum, Have sent you a pdf by email, parts of the design could maybe what you are looking for.

Bob.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Steve:
You really know your wine racks! Wow!


----------



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the rack infor. I'll show Darryl. Thanks again!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Cathy!

...oh, you didn't mean me?!


----------



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

No..sorry… the udder Darryl…LOL Thanks for confusing the heck out of me! *BG


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have a picture, but I saw a really neat idea a while ago at some faire.

Picture Lincoln Logs. Then picture them made out of flat stock standing on edge. Then picture half-round cutouts for bottles in the wide ones. And you can just keep stacking them higher and higher as your wine cellar grows. It was really cool looking - too bad I don't drink wine. Nor do I know any oenophiles or I'd have no problem finding a Christmas present.


----------



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

Great to have some choices and will show Darryl and let him decided which one, since all he said he wanted was a crisscross pattern for 20 bottles. But of course..he didn't give me any more details. Oh well. I'm sure he can get a pattern figured out. Thanks again!


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

I found a picture! Not exactly like the one I saw, but real close: http://www.beveragefactory.com/wine/wineracks/instantcellar/stackable_country_pine_scallop_wine_rack.shtml


----------

